# Bench On A Quest



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I'm starting a project for a new nickname of the Clipper bench, it's called "Bench On A ?uest": 










Here's a promo vid I made:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kV-Yn3SdAU

Feel free to give the Facebook page a "Like" (link in my sig).

Many thanks! 

#BenchOnA?uest


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

In all seriousness though, this might be the best NBA bench that I have seen. I'll come back if I ever think of one... not that I am losing sleep over it though.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bench On A QUEST*



chilltown said:


> In all seriousness though, this might be the best NBA bench that I have seen. I'll come back if I ever think of one... not that I am losing sleep over it though.


I have to agree. BTW, here's an update - MAJOR HILL:










#BenchOnAQuest


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*#Bench On A Quest*

Check out this fresh new fan art: 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZk6EBPb-K8

_#RepLAC #BenchOnAQuest #ClipsNation_


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

#BenchOnAQuest


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Feel free to give the Facebook page a "Like" (link in my sig).

Many thanks!


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

*"Bench on a Quest" project*

#BenchOnAQuest










Feel free to give the Facebook page a "Like" (link in my sig).

Many thanks!


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice stuff bro.


----------



## shaliq (Jan 18, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Nice stuff bro.


Thanks, man. Gimme your best caption for this pic, by Kurt Snibbe:










#RepLAC _#BenchOnA*Quest*_#ClipperNation #LobCity #BeatTheGrizzlies


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Impressive work.


----------

